

T.E.C.H. Foundation Spring Beer Tasting featuring Family House - San Francisco - brookeveres

We recently launched the T.E.C.H. Foundation (&quot;Tech Entrepreneurs Caring and Helping&quot;), the aim of which is to encourage those in the tech community to become more philanthropic through fun events involving fun people.<p>This month&#x27;s event is a beer tasting at the Beer Hall featuring local beers. Tickets cost $50, which will cover your $30 beer tasting plus a donation to this month&#x27;s featured charity, Family House (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.familyhouseinc.org&#x2F;).<p>Family House is a local charity which serves as a home away from home for families of children with cancer and other life-threatening illnesses by providing physical comfort and emotional support, free from financial concerns.<p>Tickets are limited and must be purchased prior to the event by visiting http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techfoundation-familyhouse.eventbrite.com. For more information, you can also visit our website at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techfoundation.weebly.com&#x2F;.<p>Get involved! We hope to see you there!
======
waster
I see the date of the event is on your eventbrite site, but you might get more
participation from HN readers by having the date right here -- readers may
fail to realize this is coming right up.

